# Pop's brags



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My granddaughter #1 just finished her first yr in college.

Straight As.

My granddaughter #3 finished her first yr in High School.

Straight As.

First ever in her school to make the State finals in Cross Country running.

She also made State finals in both indoor and outdoor track.

Not to shabby for a freshman. :grin: :grin: :grin: :grin: 

I think her younger sister, grand daughter #4, who just finished 6th grade will be even faster by high school. :-o :grin: 

Straight As also.

As a grandpa I can brag with no shame at all. Just pride! :grin: :wink:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

That's some pretty impressive accomplishments Bob!! I don't blame you one bit for being proud. I bet they are just as proud of you as you are of them.


----------



## Misty Wegner (May 22, 2015)

Sweet! Very nice.. You should be proud


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Congrats Bob.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Luck of the Irish for you to have such excellent descendants, Bob!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks all.

My daughter #2 has always been a very good athlete as is her husband.

Both are still runners in their early 40s and their three kids have been running with them since they were small.

No athletes allowed in my family but I was heavy into the martial arts in my 20s-30s. 

I also ran on my own till my late 30s when my knees started to fail.

My dad was one of 16 that grew up during the depression.

Being one of 7 I was always told I had to raise a family some day and didn't have time for that "nonsense". :-o :lol: 

My oldest sister was an amazing athlete in her younger days. 

Just shy of 75 she's still quite active. 

She built the 350 engine for her 35 chevy sedan in addition to having restored much of her old house herself in the past 2-3 yrs.

I built and enclosed the back poarch on it 2 yrs ago.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I have to add that I REALLY sucked at school. 

Didn't want to be there, didn't like nuns pounding on my head, didn't get along with authority of any kind at all.

Now I'm just a sweet old granpa! :twisted: :twisted: :grin: 

Go figure!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I'd be bragging too, Bob!!

Very nice:!:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Connie! 

I'm lucky to be close both home wise and heart wise with all three of my kids and all five of the grandkids. 

Of course helping at getting and picking up the three youngest ones (the jocks) to schools, games, practices, etc, helps keeps me......close. :lol: :wink:

I love it! :grin:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Thanks Connie!
> 
> I'm lucky to be close both home wise and heart wise with all three of my kids and all five of the grandkids.
> 
> ...


_Of course helping at getting and picking up the three youngest ones (the jocks) to schools, games, practices, etc, helps keeps me......close._

I'm sure it does!

When I look back on how much my mother helped with rides, with babysitting, with everything, when I was a young married mother with a baby and a job and school .... I didn't think a thing of it at the time, but I sure do now! (And she had six kids still at home, too -- I was the eldest of seven.)

My parents are gone, but never forgotten! My kids were very very lucky to have them in their lives, and they know it. And I know your kids and grandkids will always feel the same way!


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Bob Scott said:


> Thanks Connie!
> 
> I'm lucky to be close both home wise and heart wise with all three of my kids and all five of the grandkids.
> 
> ...


This is the good life. You are living it.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Congrats Bob. You just got a raise.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> Congrats Bob. You just got a raise.



Well, the wife is the brains of the outfit and she does even more then me so I doubt there is a raise in my future. :-o :-({|=

I just say "what's on my calendar for today dear"? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Well, the wife is the brains of the outfit and she does even more then me so I doubt there is a raise in my future. :-o :-({|=
> 
> I just say "what's on my calendar for today dear"? :lol: :lol:


Same here.


----------

